# Texas & LA roll call



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Wondering how many folks are in here from Tx & La. Many of you I’ve communicated with, others I have not. Also chime in with what boat you’re running. There again, just wondering. 
I’m upper Tx coast near Beaumont Tx, run a B2 with a black etec 50.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in Surfside tx running a 14'6 skimmer


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

We know each other but for everyone else, I call St. Bernard, LA my home waters (Delacroix, Hopedale, BM, etc.) and I am running an EC Fury with a tiller 60 Merc.


----------



## RickSawyer (Sep 13, 2015)

WillW said:


> Wondering how many folks are in here from Tx & La. Many of you I’ve communicated with, others I have not. Also chime in with what boat you’re running. There again, just wondering.
> I’m upper Tx coast near Beaumont Tx, run a B2 with a black etec 50.


Howdy! I am in Seabrook, running a Gordon Waterman 16.










-Rick


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Rockport, with a Maverick HPX-T.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello there. Baton Rouge, LA is home. Cocodrie and Golden Meadow are my stomping grounds. Running a 180ts Sterling


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Upper TX coast near Bmt as well. Running a Caimen Lite 40HP tohat. Haul my skiff from Port Sulfur,LA to Freeport,TX. View media item 1032


----------



## PatrickO (Jul 18, 2016)

Austin, fish POC. run 02' Maverick HPX-T


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Live in New Orleans, LA but have fished all of the following within the past year: Hopedale, Delacroix, Golden Meadow, Cocodrie, Grand Isle, and Port Sulphur. Currently running a Gheenoe Classic with 25 Zuke tiller.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

Southeast Louisiana/Mississippi here.
Running a light blue Ankona Cayenne with a white 60 E-Tec.

No true home waters anymore. Fish all across the southern part of the state and parts of southern miss.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm here part of the year (Fall/Winter) out of Houston. I've had a number of true skinny water boats in the past, but will be running my 1652 G3 tinny from now on. Adding a Jackplate and Smart Tabs. That way, she'll do what I need her to do.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Middle coast guide here, Rockport to Port O’Connor, but I travel to fish for myself as well


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

Just moved to Austin a couple months ago from Houston, fish from Sabine to Port A for the most part. 

2001 Waterman 16


----------



## RickSawyer (Sep 13, 2015)

Action Johnson said:


> Just moved to Austin a couple months ago from Houston, fish from Sabine to Port A for the most part.
> 
> 2001 Waterman 16
> 
> ...


Still would like to get the waterman's together at some point. I remember when your boat came up on Microskiff, debating back and forth if I should make a run at her. Glad she ended up here in Texas and glad to watch you invest in making her such a beautiful boat!

-Rick


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

San Antonio - POC - Cayo 180


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

baconegg&cheese said:


> San Antonio - POC - Cayo 180
> View attachment 34658


How far of a drive is it from San Antonio to the salt?


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Southeast Louisiana/Mississippi here.
> Running a light blue Ankona Cayenne with a white 60 E-Tec.
> 
> No true home waters anymore. Fish all across the southern part of the state and parts of southern miss.


Sup Stewie. Know you’re also a fellow TD poster.


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> How far of a drive is it from San Antonio to the salt?


It’s about 2.5 hours to Corpus, closer to 3 to get to Rockport or POC.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Victoria Texas running an ‘01 Maverick HPX Tunnel mainly around the middle coast but travel now and then.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Mostly Rockport area, 03 HPX-T.


----------



## Classic_Matt (Sep 12, 2015)

Moved to Baton Rouge La for grad school last year with a dark green gheenoe classic with a 25hp tohatsu. Big change from my home waters of Mosquito Lagoon.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Classic_Matt said:


> Moved to Baton Rouge La for grad school last year with a dark green gheenoe classic with a 25hp tohatsu. Big change from my home waters of Mosquito Lagoon.


Just moved away from LSU last year with the same boat. Where do you normally fish?


----------



## Classic_Matt (Sep 12, 2015)

lsunoe said:


> Just moved away from LSU last year with the same boat. Where do you normally fish?


I mostly fish out of Delacroix.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’m in Atascocita and fish West Galveston bay. I run a BT micro.


----------



## RickSawyer (Sep 13, 2015)

I ran a BT Micro tiller for a few years. Great boat for our waters especially for exploring some of the really hard to get through creeks and back ponds.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

RickSawyer said:


> I ran a BT Micro tiller for a few years. Great boat for our waters especially for exploring some of the really hard to get through creeks and back ponds.


I’m liking it. It does just about everything I ask it to so far.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

San Antonio. Sold my boat to get a Sabine Micro Tunnel.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

lsunoe said:


> Sup Stewie. Know you’re also a fellow TD poster.


Ha, don’t hold it against me.


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

Homewaters: St. Bernard Parish, LA
Skiff: B2


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

Kingwood. No boat currently, but I’m scheming hard. Any of you Texas guys wish for a different boat? I’m trying to decide between a poling skiff and something like a gator trax.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

I’m fishing Rockport mostly. 2.5 hour drive from San Antonio HB Pro. Love it as we have to cross Aransas Bay at time and can get a little rough. Gets me plenty shallow. Flyrod arrow of choice.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

RickSawyer said:


> Howdy! I am in Seabrook, running a Gordon Waterman 16.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Rick, Im in Seabrook as well. Running a Ankona Cayenne.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Baton Rouge. Blue Cayo 173. Most of my time is spent south of Houma.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Live in Houston. Fish POC mainly. Learning West Galveston, Freeport, East Matagorda. Run a green Laguna Madre 18.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Live in Cedar Creek (outside of Austin), fish Aransas Pass, Port A, Corpus and that area want to larn POC, Rockport and other points eastward. Not a true microskiff but I run an 18'6" Mako LTS (first boat).


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Steve Robinson here in League City, Texas. Loving life and hunting shallow fish. I have met quite a few of you guys and I must say all fine people.

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGXVpSiGTrFac

There is a Caleb Esparza fly cameo in a few of the pics.

2015 HB Professional F60 Yamaha


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

Serving a life sentence in Covington Lowsyanna.

I don't have pictures of my boat.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Houston, mostly fish Galveston. 16 whipray classic tiller


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Hello there. Baton Rouge, LA is home. Cocodrie and Golden Meadow are my stomping grounds. Running a 180ts Sterling


Tell me about the Sterling, don’t know much if anything. Also tell me about that double ******* casting platform.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

WillW said:


> Tell me about the Sterling, don’t know much if anything. Also tell me about that double ******* casting platform.


The sterling is my first flats boat. Until I bought this boat second hand, I’ve never sight casted a red before or picked up a fly rod. The boat is very spacious, tons of storage, and very stable at 88 inches wide. Also a super smooth ride with the tabs down, but wet without spray rails. The down side is the draft. With full gear, gas, ice, and 2 people, I’m drafting 11” +. I can hit 39 with the 90 two stroke. 

As far as the ******* platform, when fishing by myself a lot, I needed to be higher to spot the fish myself, so I built a wooden step to go under it. It’s not the prettiest, but it’s functional! 

I would like something to get shallower, but she does the job for now.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

redfish504 said:


> Homewaters: St. Bernard Parish, LA
> Skiff: B2


What year & hull color?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Stevie said:


> Live in Houston. Fish POC mainly. Learning West Galveston, Freeport, East Matagorda. Run a green Laguna Madre 18.
> View attachment 34760


I’d be interested in fishing off one of those.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

WillW said:


> I’d be interested in fishing off one of those.


Hey Will, would be plsd to fish with you in POC sometime after mid Aug or on the Upper TX Coast the next time I have the boat up this way. Best,


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Rockport 2014 hpx-t. Thinking about building a boat for the back lakes also.... can never get too shallow!


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

WillW said:


> What year & hull color?


2006, white, with an ETEC 50


----------



## BatesInTheZone (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm in Lufkin. Run XpressHD16DB with Yamaha 50 tiller


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Live around Austin TX but fling the fluff in POC and Rockport. Cayo 173 w/ hatsu 50.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Live in Richmond, TX and fish anywhere from Bolivar to Arroyo City, preferring the deep, dry, remote south 2017 BT Mosquito that I'm still learning how to drive as it's different than my previous 2001 tricked out aluminum tunnel hull:-(


----------



## isubarui (Aug 10, 2015)

Houston. Cayo 173 w/ 30hp suzuki. Usually head somewhere between freeport and POC.


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

Houston. Usually fish between Matagorda and Galveston.

19 ft panga and a 13 ft gheenoe that's under the knife.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

18' Panga Marine Evo 18- typically fish anywhere from Sabine down to POC with occasional trips farther abroad.

Rebuilding a 15' Banana River Skiff (thread here: https://www.microskiff.com/threads/banana-river-skiff-rebuild.52928/) - I've made some more progress and need to take/upload more pics


----------



## pfrisc225 (Aug 4, 2015)

Live in Lake Charles. Fish anywhere from Sabine to Venice. 18' Panga Marine w/ 50hp tiller.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

I am in Bridge City TX, have an Ankona Cayenne build starting Friday for a end of September pickup. Will be fishing the Keith lake area and the Lower Laguna Madre when I visit my parents


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Another Houston here. My Sabine Micro is getting close to completion.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

mrbacklash said:


> I am in Bridge City TX, have an Ankona Cayenne build starting Friday for a end of September pickup. Will be fishing the Keith lake area and the Lower Laguna Madre when I visit my parents


Do you fly fish, if so do you get out with any other fly fisherman?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

WillW said:


> Do you fly fish, if so do you get out with any other fly fisherman?


When you own a *poling skiff*, always looking for a pleasant companion that can
A. pole without killing themselves or knowing how much water your skiff needs to float over oyster or sand
B. Get on the water on days when you can go.
C. Make a reasonable forty foot cast to a moving fish
Forget all the above, and start with *Does not mind working hard in order to set up a poling route*


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Amen, Steve! 

I live in Georgetown, Tx. I fish mostly out of the POC / Seadrift area, but will make a few runs down to Arroyo City in the spring, and Cocodrie in the Fall / Winter if I can nail down a 3 day weather window. Fish a 1999 Whipray with a 2017 Tohatsu 50.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

WillW said:


> Do you fly fish, if so do you get out with any other fly fisherman?


You looking for a date Will?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

EvanHammer said:


> You looking for a date Will?


Only if you’re buying


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> When you own a *poling skiff*, always looking for a pleasant companion that can
> A. pole without killing themselves or knowing how much water your skiff needs to float over oyster or sand
> B. Get on the water on days when you can go.
> C. Make a reasonable forty foot cast to a moving fish
> Forget all the above, and start with *Does not mind working hard in order to set up a poling route*


This is hilarious to me because I don't think I've ever made a cast from the bow of my own boat.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Live in west Houston (Katy) and fly fish a 2013 BT3. Not as shallow as a lot of boats I read about above but gets me pretty shallow. Handles crossing bays in bigger water better then my precious ankona. I fish anywhere from Grand Isles to SPI but most familiar with east matty. Trying to learn the Galveston bay system so open to connecting with folks


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

WillW said:


> Only if you’re buying


Go to the donut shop in Bridge City tomorrow - if you're there when I pass through I'll buy your donuts.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

WillW said:


> Do you fly fish, if so do you get out with any other fly fisherman?


No I don’t fly fish it is on the list of things to do...


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> This is hilarious to me because I don't think I've ever made a cast from the bow of my own boat.


You need better friends it sounds.


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

Coming out of Houston here and fishing out of a center console Sabine Versatile in east and west Galveston bays mainly


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

BT Mosquito - Rockport, TX. Enjoy throwing flies, guiding, and geeking out over skiffs. Nice to meet everyone. Tight lines!

IG @jdroproductions and @BlueLagoonLodgeRockport


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Just moved to San Antonio from Austin. Mostly fish out of Rockport/Aransas Pass, but also head over to Grand Isle, LA a couple times a year.

Been running a Mako 17, but in the process of getting a Ankona Shadowcast 18.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

024H6 said:


> Coming out of Houston here and fishing out of a center console Sabine Versatile in east and west Galveston bays mainly


What’s that in front of the console?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s that in front of the console?


Soft side cooler?


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Soft side cooler?


Yeah that was a soft side. Have since added a Yeti 45 tan with a matching green SeaDek top. Works perfectly


----------



## mathieu1263 (Mar 5, 2018)

Live in New Orleans - home waters are in St. Bernard Parish fishing mostly out of Delacroix and Reggio. Riding in Ole Blue, the ice blue side console Sabine Skiff Versatile with 50 HP Tohatsu.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

024H6 said:


> Yeah that was a soft side. Have since added a Yeti 45 tan with a matching green SeaDek top. Works perfectly


Cool, I couldn’t tell what it was!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

mathieu1263 said:


> Live in New Orleans - home waters are in St. Bernard Parish fishing mostly out of Delacroix and Reggio. Riding in Ole Blue, the ice blue side console Sabine Skiff Versatile with 50 HP Tohatsu.


That’s a sexy ride dude. I saw it being built and love that ice blue and faux teak.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

mathieu1263 said:


> Live in New Orleans - home waters are in St. Bernard Parish fishing mostly out of Delacroix and Reggio. Riding in Ole Blue, the ice blue side console Sabine Skiff Versatile with 50 HP Tohatsu.


Really cool ride ... I really like the blue! I fish grand isle occasionally.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Live in Deer Park. Have a Pathfinder 17T. Fish anywhere there is water and fish.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

I live in Winnie, Tx grew up on Sabine and Keith Lake, have been fishing E Galveston Bay for last several years. I get over to Calcasieu occasionally and have been lucky enough to fish Upper Laguna Madre a few times. I am currently fishing a 1548 Alweld w/ a 40 Merc. She ain't pretty but it get the job done when I'm jonesing.... Props for the the thread breaux!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BudT said:


> I live in Winnie, Tx grew up on Sabine and Keith Lake, have been fishing E Galveston Bay for last several years. I get over to Calcasieu occasionally and have been lucky enough to fish Upper Laguna Madre a few times. I am currently fishing a 1548 Alweld w/ a 40 Merc. She ain't pretty but it get the job done when I'm jonesing.... Props for the the thread breaux!


It’s not the arrow, it’s the Indian! I see $80-100k bay boats running around the bay aimlessly chunking popping corks all day and have to chuckle.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

10-4 my man, I had a buddy that got spanked in a tournament recently. He was in a Majek and couldn't get over the fact that the guy that won it was fishing out an aluminum Bass Tracker style boat. My reply to him was " the fish don't care Bro". By the way the dude in the tinny was a shonuf styx!


Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s not the arrow, it’s the Indian! I see $80-100k bay boats running around the bay aimlessly chunking popping corks all day and have to chuckle.


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

Matts said:


> Live in Richmond, TX and fish anywhere from Bolivar to Arroyo City, preferring the deep, dry, remote south 2017 BT Mosquito that I'm still learning how to drive as it's different than my previous 2001 tricked out aluminum tunnel hull:-(


Are you a guide? Would love to go out on your yacht one day out of arroyo


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Dan8383 said:


> Are you a guide? Would love to go out on your yacht one day out of arroyo


Humm, not a guide and the Mosquito is a small skiff, although I’d love to have a yacht as well


----------



## Lurgee (Nov 23, 2018)

Cue Dr Nick Riviera...

Hi Everybody!

I live in the Fulshear/Simonton/Katy area and have a HPX-T. Love to fish often, anywhere and with fly ties.

Moved here from CO a few years back but am absolutely smitten with the salty fish.

I think I know a good handful of y’all but I am not good at the interweb.

I’ll let everyone know when I have a link in my bio worth clicking. 

Good day.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Lurgee said:


> Cue Dr Drake Ramoray...
> 
> Hi Everybody!
> 
> ...


Dude, we are neighbors!! And my skiff is getting dolled up at Beavertail so you should take me fishing I’ve fished and had a fly fishing meeting with one microskiffer that lives here too. Let’s set up another rendezvous to plan an attack on da fishes.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

North of Houston (New Caney) and fish mostly East Matty and the Rockport / Corpus areas when I can get some extra days off. Looking to expand my knowledge of the coast as time permits. Pretty much exclusively fly fish, out of my kayaks and SoloSkifff. Have a Skull Island 16 being built. I’m normally off on Mondays & Tuesdays, so I often end up fishing alone on the day trips, which I occasionally do to Trinity Bay, West Galveston Bay, or the SLP area.


----------



## PatrickO (Jul 18, 2016)

Anyone in POC today? Headed down without a fishing partner


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

hipshot said:


> North of Houston (New Caney) and fish mostly East Matty and the Rockport / Corpus areas when I can get some extra days off. Looking to expand my knowledge of the coast as time permits. Pretty much exclusively fly fish, out of my kayaks and SoloSkifff. Have a Skull Island 16 being built. I’m normally off on Mondays & Tuesdays, so I often end up fishing alone on the day trips, which I occasionally do to Trinity Bay, West Galveston Bay, or the SLP area.


I take Mondays off as well so we will have to go chase them. I'm in Richmond and fish between Galvatraz and Corpus, mostly POC and south.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I’m ready! It’d be great if you could introduce me to the POC area. I spend a lot of time hovering over that part of the coast on Google Earth. My old fishing partner always wanted to show me the ropes there, but cancer took him out before we could get it done.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

hipshot said:


> I’m ready! It’d be great if you could introduce me to the POC area. I spend a lot of time hovering over that part of the coast on Google Earth. My old fishing partner always wanted to show me the ropes there, but cancer took him out before we could get it done.


So sorry about your buddy. I’ve fished Port O all of twice and used to live in Corpus so usually drive a bit to fish waters I know better.
Matt


----------



## Fishing_TX (Mar 21, 2018)

Checking in from Alvin. New to this, just took delivery of my Sabine Skiffs Micro. Coming out of a few years of kayaking 2-3x a week, mostly West Galveston Bay, and mostly at night.


----------



## TheOriginalFishwater (Nov 26, 2018)

Lurgee said:


> Cue Dr Nick Riviera...
> 
> Hi Everybody!
> 
> ...



Hi Lurgee, hi WillW!

Have a homemade FS18 with a yami 25 2 banger pushing it. 

In Houston. I rarely fish anymore but know enough about Galveston, POC, Rockport/Port A and Mansfield to get into trouble.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

TheOriginalFishwater said:


> Hi Lurgee, hi WillW!
> 
> Have a homemade FS18 with a yami 25 2 banger pushing it.
> 
> In Houston. I rarely fish anymore but know enough about Galveston, POC, Rockport/Port A and Mansfield to get into trouble.


Yo


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

So @WillW @Lurgee @TheOriginalFishwater @texasag07 @Salt of the Water - do any of your wives think it's completely weird that we all talk fishing via the innerwebs and met largely because of said innerwebs?

I know my wife just rolls her eyes when I tell her I'm meeting up or fishing with somebody I only know because of forums like this one. She finds it pretty weird.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> So @WillW @Lurgee @TheOriginalFishwater @texasag07 @Salt of the Water - do any of your wives think it's completely weird that we all talk fishing via the innerwebs and met largely
> I know my wife just rolls her eyes when I tell her I'm meeting up or fishing with somebody I only know because of forums like this one. She finds it pretty weird.





Finn Maccumhail said:


> So @WillW @Lurgee @TheOriginalFishwater @texasag07 @Salt of the Water - do any of your wives think it's completely weird that we all talk fishing via the innerwebs and met largely because of said innerwebs?
> 
> I know my wife just rolls her eyes when I tell her I'm meeting up or fishing with somebody I only know because of forums like this one. She finds it pretty weird.


Yep but I just explain the commonalities of people who chase fish in Uber shallow water with ridiculously over-priced small boats sometimes while waving 9’ rods with a colorful piece of a dead animal carefully crafted around a hook and then all the pieces come together for her. There are some people with skiffs and fly rods that I don’t like but it’s just not that common. 
Matt


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I flew to Colorado and fished four days on the Roaring Fork with a guy I knew from a different forum. Then he flew to New Orleans and fished a few days with me on my skiff. We’ve fished together several times since and he’s become one of my more reliable “trip fishing” partners.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> So @WillW @Lurgee @TheOriginalFishwater @texasag07 @Salt of the Water - do any of your wives think it's completely weird that we all talk fishing via the innerwebs and met largely because of said innerwebs?
> 
> I know my wife just rolls her eyes when I tell her I'm meeting up or fishing with somebody I only know because of forums like this one. She finds it pretty weird.


My wife doesn’t find much I do strange but when it comes to hunting or fishing especially not. Her words, “I’ll never complain about you going hunting or fishing, at least you’re not a strip club or worse.”


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> So do any of your wives think it's completely weird that we all talk fishing via the innerwebs and met largely because of said innerwebs?
> 
> I know my wife just rolls her eyes when I tell her I'm meeting up or fishing with somebody I only know because of forums like this one. She finds it pretty weird.


I get the occasional eye-roll, but then I remind her about a couple things: 

I'm not asking her to push the boat
I've got people to call if/when I break down on the water
She sees definite advantage in both of those.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> So @WillW @Lurgee @TheOriginalFishwater @texasag07 @Salt of the Water - do any of your wives think it's completely weird that we all talk fishing via the innerwebs and met largely because of said innerwebs?
> 
> I know my wife just rolls her eyes when I tell her I'm meeting up or fishing with somebody I only know because of forums like this one. She finds it pretty weird.


Women are weird too but mine gets it. She loves to go fishing with me and never complains about anything, even wading in the winter which a few guys I know won’t do.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Women are weird too but mine gets it. She loves to go fishing with me and never complains about anything, even wading in the winter which a few guys I know won’t do.


She gets it and encourages me to go as often as I can. But as with many, kids' activities can put a crimp. It's actually easier for me to take off a random Wednesday or something and go fishing than it is on a weekend.

She just thinks it's a bit weird that I'll take off halfway across the state to get on a little boat with somebody I've never met in person, only via the innerwebs. My response is that the guys I've met who are dedicated to fly fishing and doing so off of skiffs especially have pretty universally been solid dudes who I get along with well.

There was some goofy movie in the 90's set somewhere in the South that I cannot recall the name of or even who starred in it but the central theme was that some guy was accused of murder and the sheriff was a Barney Fife type but nobody believed the accused did it despite some evidence and the response why they didn't believe he did it was, "I've fished with the man" and I think that's a pretty solid rationale.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Angleton here.

Currently Skiffless

Ran a BT Bare Bones tiller from 2006 to 2015
Ran a Spear Glades X for a year

Mostly fish East Matagorda and Freeport with an occasional trip to Rockport and POC.

I've got the skiff bug again. No tunnel this time. Maybe a steering wheel next time. Got a quote on a Sabine. Would love to find a Whip that needs some TLC or I may just build something.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> She just thinks it's a bit weird that I'll take off halfway across the state to get on a little boat with somebody I've never met in person, only via the innerwebs. My response is that the guys I've met who are dedicated to fly fishing and doing so off of skiffs especially have pretty universally been solid dudes who I get along with well.


Mine says the same thing. I've made some good friends over the years.


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

TheOriginalFishwater said:


> Hi Lurgee, hi WillW!
> 
> Have a homemade FS18 with a yami 25 2 banger pushing it.
> 
> In Houston. I rarely fish anymore but know enough about Galveston, POC, Rockport/Port A and Mansfield to get into trouble.


How you get in trouble in Mansfield area? IDK the area


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Dan8383 said:


> How you get in trouble in Mansfield area? IDK the area


You uber to Stilletto's


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EvanHammer said:


> You uber to Stilletto's


No time for strippers, time to fish sonny boy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Never eaten at Chili Willie's but in 1997 I got stuck in a norther with torn waders and no jacket. But the pass shooting on pintails was too good to leave - they were flying right up the spoil banks low, low in the wind.

When I finally got back to Arroyo City I was so damn cold I had trouble opening the car door - had to get a six pack from Chili Willie's to get me back to Laguna Vista.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EvanHammer said:


> Never eaten at Chili Willie's but in 1997 I got stuck in a norther with torn waders and no jacket. But the pass shooting on pintails was too good to leave - they were flying right up the spoil banks low, low in the wind.
> 
> When I finally got back to Arroyo City I was so damn cold I had trouble opening the car door - had to get a six pack from Chili Willie's to get me back to Laguna Vista.


Here’s a funny Chili Willie’s story...
My buddy used to guide out of Arroyo City and some buddies of ours from Laguna Custom Rods and I went down to fish with him for a few days and catch some snook and big trout then try a little offshore fishing. They brought us a couple of Laguna caps that were snow camo with orange letters- very unique caps that were the last two left from the Houston Fishing Show. The first day we ate lunch at Chili Willie’s my buddy forgot his cap on the table after eating a round of “heart attack cheeseburgers” and we went back to get it and they had already cleaned the table off and no one claimed they saw the cap Steven left on the table. We fished that evening and the next morning and went back there for lunch and as we were eating I noticed one of the cooks (a Mexican guy in his 20’s) was wearing the cap so we all had a good laugh and Steven got mad and went back to ask him for his cap and the guy acted like he “speaky no English”. Steven pointed at me and said “My cap looks just like his, we got them yesterday” and the guy told his buddy in Spanish to tell Steven that he had the hat for over a year, it was just a coincidence. Steven was pissed because Laguna had just had a limited run of them made just a month before for the Houston Fishing Show and he knew the guy was lying. Steven is about 6’4” and 250 pounds but just as nice as he is big so he just walked out red as a beet and we all laughed about it and teased him the rest of the trip. A couple of months later I went back down to fish with Steven and I immediately started aggravating him about having the last of those caps and he told us that cook that stole his cap died of a heart attack at 25 years old...being the upstanding citizens we are we died laughing and gave him even more hell and told him he didn’t have to murder the guy, I’d have given him my cap if it meant that much to him. We all proceeded to cut up and I was joking about kharma and hopefully they buried him wearing that damn cap. 4 years later I still have mine and we have a legendary “you had to be there” story to tell. Steven now guides in Port O’ Connor and we still joke about not leaving our caps on any tables where people might get snuffed out if they steal them. 
Sorry for the long story, I had to share.


----------



## TX_Salt (Nov 13, 2018)

Austin - Just picked up a Cayo 173 60Hp ETEC off the board and mostly fish POC.

Question: Those who have ETEC especially on Cayo's what prop are you running? Looking to upgrade with a jack plate, cavetation plate and new prop to jump up in skinnier water.


----------



## ActionCliff (May 10, 2017)

TX_Salt said:


> Austin - Just picked up a Cayo 173 60Hp ETEC off the board and mostly fish POC.
> 
> Question: Those who have ETEC especially on Cayo's what prop are you running? Looking to upgrade with a jack plate, cavetation plate and new prop to jump up in skinnier water.


You'd be wise to run up to Port Lavaca and see Jack Foreman about props. It'll be an informative field trip at the very least.


----------



## TX_Salt (Nov 13, 2018)

FWTXCW said:


> You'd be wise to run up to Port Lavaca and see Jack Foreman about props. It'll be an informative field trip at the very least.


Thanks for the info! I will run by there next time I head down to Port O.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

TX_Salt said:


> Thanks for the info! I will run by there next time I head down to Port O.


Im guessing it is a seafoam green one?


----------



## TX_Salt (Nov 13, 2018)

mrbacklash said:


> Im guessing it is a seafoam green one?


It is. Did you have your eye on it?


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Pretty sure my brother Bryan knows you, he went with me to pick up my Cayenne. Small world


----------



## TX_Salt (Nov 13, 2018)

mrbacklash said:


> Pretty sure my brother Bryan knows you, he went with me to pick up my Cayenne. Small world


Oh, Zurlo? Yes, he told me you got a Cayenne right? Where are you fishing?


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep a Cayenne, Sabine lake mostly so far.


----------



## TX_Salt (Nov 13, 2018)

Congrats! I just noticed we have the same ETEC. Haha

PM me your contact info maybe we can connect sometime.


----------



## AggieOnTheFly (Apr 30, 2018)

Rockport, TX, run a green Shadowcast 16


----------

